
A Plan for Humanity - dsr12
https://medium.com/@bryan_johnson/a-plan-for-humanity-2bc04088e3d4
======
NotSammyHagar
Lots of the US thinks the things you list are irrational non-problems that
only stupid liberals worry about. How does this series of things like
improving ourselves deal with that? There seems to be a really large group of
people in well off western democracies even who hanker for an authoritarian
leader. That will lead to dictators that will be hard to dislodge. How can we
reduce the desire for that?

